# Using FL Studio for Orchestral Music



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2017)

While checking out various tutorials on YouTube I noticed that some folks are using FL Studio to create orchestral music. This was a bit surprising given its roots and current feature set.

I realize that you can use any DAW to create any genre of music, but some DAWs seem better suited to certain genres than others. And so I'm wondering if anyone here is using FL Studio as their main DAW for orchestral music? If so, what do you like (or dislike) about it? Cheers...


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

I used to use it a bit. Supports vst instruments, plays samples, good midi editor. The only thing I saw as a big weakness was it was awkward to record audio. From what I know and have read, all the big daw programs are very capable, and its down to personal comfort about workflow and the ability to share projects with other people.


----------



## GULL (Jul 28, 2017)

I believe you have a confusion between Genre and Work flow


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2017)

Perhaps so, I do prefer the Baroque workflow to the Classical and Romantic workflows.... 

Many people use 'workflow' as a shorthand for the general way tasks are accomplished within a given DAW.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Anthony! I'm currently using FL Studio as my DAW for orchestral music. I like it because I'm pretty used to it's pattern based workflow and how straightforward it's been to use.


----------



## ghandizilla (Aug 3, 2017)

They are a lot of cool features within the piano roll. The patterns conjugated with the "make unique" feature (so you can make for example modulations and velocities re-randomizations) are an awesome time-saver. It's made easier to set the CCs with Blake Robinson's BRSO Articulate tool, and most over all, it lets you associate articulations with piano roll colors. Speaking of Blake Robinson, I highly recommand the videos in which you can see him - in real-time - orchestrating within FL Studio -> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLROcUs85n5LrwvfkcZs6stBzi-s9yMk7g So I agree completely with what has been said earlier: it's a matter of workflow, not of style.


----------

